# [gelöst]Was will portage von mir?

## uhai

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5 [4.8.4-r4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5 [4.8.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r1 [4.8.4-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5 [4.8.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5 [4.8.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.5 [4.8.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.5 [4.8.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5 [4.8.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5 [4.8.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5 [4.8.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5 [4.8.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5 [4.8.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5 [4.8.4]

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-qt/qtgui:4

  (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[accessibility=,aqua=,debug=,qt3support=] required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (kde-misc/polkit-kde-kcmodules-0.98_pre20120917-r1::gentoo, installed)

    (and 13 more with the same problems)

  (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.4-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.10.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kde-wallpapers-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kioclient-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/akonadiconsole-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/libkexiv2-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kamera-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kjots-4.10.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/palapeli-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kscd-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/libksane-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/klickety-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/filelight-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdebase-data-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdeartwork-styles-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kollision-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kalarm-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kigo-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kmail-4.10.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kfile-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kuser-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdebase-menu-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kfind-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/ktouch-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/step-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/plasma-runtime-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/ffmpegthumbs-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kiriki-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/bomber-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdontchangethehostname-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kteatime-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/systemsettings-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/akregator-4.10.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/audiocd-kio-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kwin-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/analitza-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kreadconfig-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kwrited-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kabcclient-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kbruch-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kglobalaccel-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdepasswd-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.10.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/killbots-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kephal-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/okular-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/plasma-apps-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kcolorchooser-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.7.4:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (app-office/libreoffice-3.6.6.2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdnssd-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/parley-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/thumbnailers-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/konsolekalendar-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kturtle-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kcminit-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdepim-strigi-analyzer-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/libkdcraw-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kurifilter-plugins-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdebase-cursors-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kscreensaver-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/phonon-kde-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kbounce-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/keditbookmarks-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kanagram-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.3-r2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kfmclient-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/konq-plugins-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdepim-l10n-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (media-plugins/kipi-plugins-3.1.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/blogilo-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/ksirk-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/ksplash-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kgamma-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/nepomuk-core-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/nepomuk-widgets-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtgui:4[dbus] required by (kde-base/marble-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kbreakout-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/superkaramba-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kcmshell-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdegraphics-mobipocket-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kmimetypefinder-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kblocks-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kcheckpass-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/renamedlg-plugins-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/korganizer-4.10.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/ksquares-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/knode-4.10.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdm-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/juk-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdepim-kresources-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/ksnakeduel-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/blinken-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kcron-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/cantor-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/nsplugins-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/krfb-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/libplasmagenericshell-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kiten-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/konquest-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kquitapp-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kolourpaint-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/knetattach-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/qguiplatformplugin_kde-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdeartwork-weatherwallpapers-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/sweeper-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/knetwalk-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdialog-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kate-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/ksmserver-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (app-office/skrooge-1.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kontact-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/ksudoku-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kalzium-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/marble-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/solid-runtime-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/ksnapshot-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/ksysguard-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/libkipi-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/ktimer-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kjumpingcube-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (media-gfx/digikam-3.0.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/solid-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kapman-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/ktux-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kinfocenter-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdebase-menu-icons-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/katepart-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kget-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kolf-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kspaceduel-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kgeography-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/gwenview-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/krdc-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/svgpart-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/klettres-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (media-libs/libkface-3.1.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/ksystemlog-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdesdk-scripts-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kmix-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/ktraderclient-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/libkworkspace-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kreversi-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kubrick-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/libkcompactdisc-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/krunner-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kshisen-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/freespacenotifier-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kwordquiz-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/khangman-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/nepomuk-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kde-base-artwork-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kfourinline-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (media-libs/libkgeomap-3.1.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/libkmahjongg-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/khotkeys-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/ksaneplugin-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/klipper-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/klines-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtgui:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (net-im/skype-2.2.0.25::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kuiserver-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdeartwork-desktopthemes-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kleopatra-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kmines-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kig-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/knewstuff-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/attica-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/ktimetracker-4.10.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/print-manager-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdepim-icons-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/konqueror-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kcalc-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kruler-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kpasswdserver-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/dolphin-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/knotes-4.10.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kpat-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/powerdevil-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdeartwork-colorschemes-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kalgebra-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kmahjongg-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdepim-common-libs-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kopete-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kactivities-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kiconfinder-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kstyles-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/knotify-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/drkonqi-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/keditfiletype-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/granatier-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/amor-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kgpg-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kmplot-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/pairs-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdebugdialog-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/libkonq-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/bovo-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kwalletd-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/libplasmaclock-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/mplayerthumbs-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/libkdeedu-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kcharselect-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/ksystraycmd-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/ark-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/ktimezoned-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/knavalbattle-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kaddressbook-4.10.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kcontrol-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kblackbox-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kstars-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/katomic-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/liboxygenstyle-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/konsole-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kwallet-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdiamond-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kwrite-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/dragon-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdf-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kstartupconfig-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/lskat-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kmenuedit-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kgoldrunner-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/rocs-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kstart-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/ktuberling-4.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.4[accessibility=,aqua=,debug=,qt3support] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.4::gentoo, installed)

    (and 1 more with the same problems)

dev-qt/qt3support:4

  (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.4[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.4-r1::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtsql:4

  (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.4[aqua=,debug=,qt3support] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.4::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=] required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtcore:4

  (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 11 more with the same problem)

  (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.4-r4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.4[aqua=,debug=,glib=,qt3support=] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.4-r1::gentoo, installed)

    (and 4 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtscript:4

  (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.4[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.4-r1::gentoo, installed)

dev-qt/qtdbus:4

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.4[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.4-r1::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

use=dbus ist gesetzt in make.conf. Ws will er von mir?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Tue Nov 19, 2013 12:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bell

Welchen Befehl hast Du abgesetzt?

Aktualisiere mal Dein System, mit

```
emerge -uvaDN world
```

----------

## musv

Du hast qt-4.8.4 installiert, willst auf 4.8.5 updaten. Da meckert er. Das hab ich jedes Mal. 

Deinstallier einfach die ganzen qt-4.8.4-Pakete (qt3support, qtsql, qtcore, qtscript, qtdbus) und mach dann ein World-Update. Dann sollte es gehen.

----------

## Josef.95

Normal sollte ein Qt Update ohne vorheriges deinstallieren beim normalen world Update problemlos mit durchgehen.

Wurde emerge eventuell --deep und --newuse nicht mitgegeben?

So, ohne den Befehl zu kennen aus dem die Fehlermeldung entstand wird man kaum was dazu sagen können.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich denke eher, dass das Problem daran liegt, dass die ganzen KDE Komponenten noch dbus als USE-Flag haben wollen.

Das gibt es bei 4.8.5 aber nicht mehr. 

Damit wird qt-4.8.5 blockiert.

Schau mal, ob du das einzeln updaten kannst.

----------

## uhai

Sorry, war eine Weile off.

Der Befehl von Bell (emerge -uavDN world) bringt genau das Ergebnis. USE=dbus ist in make.conf gesetzt - also sollte es für kde kein Problem sein.

Dann mache ich mich mal über qt-4.8.5 her...

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

uhai,

es bringt doch nun nichts Qt 4.8.5 mit der Brechstange reinzuprügeln, denn beim nächsten world Update stehst du wieder vor dem gleichen Problem.

Und ja richtig, die aktuellen kde Pakete sind nicht das Problem - diese kommen alle mit Qt-4.8.5 klar.

Problematisch sind eher deine alten noch installierten Leichen die zwingend qtgui[dbus] fordern. Beachte das es für qtgui-4.8.5 kein dbus Flag mehr gibt.

Entferne oder aktualisiere diese alten noch installierten Leichen, wie zb

dev-qt/qtgui:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (net-im/skype-2.2.0.25::gentoo, installed)

(skype-2.2.0.25 gibt es schon gar nicht mehr im Tree)

und eventuell auch die noch installierten kde-4.10.1 Pakete,

dann sollte ein normales -uDN world Update problemlos mit dem neuen Qt-4.8.5 durchlaufen.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Kleiner Nachsatz:

Wenn QT aktualisiert wird, vergesst @system. Aktualisiert immer @world. Es ist super ärgerlich, aber es sind nur ein paar Teile von KDE und QT in @system, und da bricht dann die Hölle los.  :Sad:  (Mit @world hat's bei mir aber immer funktioniert. (--deep und --newuse nicht vergessen! (Nun ist aber mal gut mit den Klammern! (ok!  :Wink: ))))

----------

## uhai

hing alles am alten skype... Nachdem Skype-Update hat emerge -auDN world nach ein paar USE-Anpassungen gefunzt.

Danke Leute

----------

